# Vertical SCROG or lst or horizontal SCROG



## mjrivers (Jan 13, 2012)

So I just harvested 2 off my smaller plants this week and their yield looked like crap. only thing i changed form my last grow was switch to a tent (should have no affect if not a positive one). and used GH nutrients which shouldve helped. I had 10 plants this time also which i figured would lower my yield becasue im only using 400w. They grew vertically, chopped down 2 cheese around 20-24'' im prly going to get around 3/4oz. so i think the major issues were too many plants, and  poor circulation out of the tent. so im going to get a cfm fan and either lst, horizontal scrog, and vertical scrog (bare bulb). I have 6 clones right now. What could i do to help maximize yield?


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok nvm thanks for all the input n brainstorming


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2012)

I just looked at your journal of the last grow and considering that you had 10 plants this time, I think you need either a larger space and more light or fewer plants in that space. The problem is that when you have too much growth, the lower parts of the plants get starved of light, and then you only get the tops of the plants to produce bud. You would be better to have only 3-4 plants there and do some LST to them to get them more branchy and allow more light penetration into the canopies.


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pretty much convinced light penetration was my biggest problem. I'm def not running 10 again. Are 1g pots big enough so should I do 2-3g pots? I have a hps n mh bulb and I was thinking all I need is a ballast and a reflector and I could run both n be at 800w total. Might be an idea for my next upgrade


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2012)

I am really thinking not enough light.  Even though you said that you had them squished together into a 3 x 3 space, you still were using a 400W in a 4 x 4 tent.  This gives you just over 3000 lumens per sq ft--this is at least 40% underlit.  The light disburses throughout the entire space.  If you are going to have to purchase a ballast and reflector, I recommend stepping up to a 600W (the bulb is the inexpensive part of this equation--i.e. do not buy a 400W simply because you have both a 400W MH and a HPS bulb).


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 19, 2012)

I just talked to a guy at brew n grow and he said to get a 600w too. apparently its the most efficient. that will have to be for the next upgrade. for this grow ill lst and run fewer plants. 1000w in a 4x4 tent would be too much tho wouldnt it?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can never have too much light  I run 940w in a 4x3 with 4 plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 19, 2012)

You really don't need the 1k light as the 600 is the most cost efficient and would give you 90-95k lumens. The 4x4 tent only needs 80k so you would be 10k to the good. For the heat and energy expense, I wouldn't get the 1k unless I really needed it.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 20, 2012)

Next run I'm going to use 2 400w (already own) in a single 3ft cool tube, unless I sell everything and replace with 600s.

Or I can drop my tent to a 3x3 and do a scrog of critical mass +


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 20, 2012)

mjrivers said:
			
		

> I just talked to a guy at brew n grow and he said to get a 600w too. apparently its the most efficient. that will have to be for the next upgrade. for this grow ill lst and run fewer plants. 1000w in a 4x4 tent would be too much tho wouldnt it?


 

A thousand watts in a  4x4 eh.  Our very own Hammy runs this same setup a 600 and a 400.  We all know how it works out for him lol.  So nah it won't be too much.


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 20, 2012)

very true LJ. I'll be getting it asap. im keeping the lights super low and lst on this grow so hopefully i maximize the amount of light available


----------

